# which vu-rite??



## dodgefreak8 (Apr 3, 2010)

Hey everyone I am thinking about pulling the trigger on a sewer camera and I want a vu-rite. Problem is I don't know if I should go with the regular camera or the Mini. While I don't plan on doing many 2" lines I have had problems getting mainline cameras through certain lines. Most of my inspections will be 4"-6" lines. I am just curious if the mini will show up well in the larger lines and if it pushes good out to 150'. thanks


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Get the mini. There are times when my full size VU-Rite camera head is too large to go through 3" fittings.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Would you buy another Vu-rite camera? Do you have a recommendation for a locator?
I am adding a camera system in the near future and would appreciate any advice on what to look for or to stay away from for both camera and locator.


----------



## dodgefreak8 (Apr 3, 2010)

wow I thought it would clear 3" fitting no problem. Does the mini have enough lighting to see clearly in 6" lines??


----------



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

I use the mini for six inch quite often. The pic is just as good as four inch. I fabricated some skids or lifts that help a lot for 3,4 and 6. It's great in all of them. As far as locator goes I use a rigid sr 20 and it's nails.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

HSI said:


> Would you buy another Vu-rite camera? Do you have a recommendation for a locator?
> I am adding a camera system in the near future and would appreciate any advice on what to look for or to stay away from for both camera and locator.



Yes I will definitely buy from VU-Rite again. Very happy with there product and service.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Will said:


> Yes I will definitely buy from VU-Rite again. Very happy with there product and service.


 
Which one do you have???

http://vu-rite.com/


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

130 PLUMBER said:


> Which one do you have???
> 
> http://vu-rite.com/


You know Marv at AJ Coleman carries these? They do seem like they are well built. Personly if I was to buy one I get a full size unit.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

130 PLUMBER said:


> Which one do you have???
> 
> http://vu-rite.com/



I have there 200' push rod with the bigger camera head and older style reel with out the wheels.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

The head on that thing looks huge :laughing:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

AssTyme said:


> The head on that thing looks huge :laughing:


That's what she has been telling me:thumbsup:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Will said:


> That's what she has been telling me:thumbsup:


:w00t:


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

GO TO THIS WEB SITE FOR THE BEST CAMERA DEALS WE HAVE BEEN IN
BUSINESS FOR OVER 64 YEARS AND STAND BEHIND ALL THE PRODUCTS WE
BRING TO MARKET !

http://trojanworldwide.com/Trojan%20Camera%20Systems.html :thumbup:

YOU CAN GO ON U TUBE OR ON OUR SITE TO SEE A LIVE DEMONSTRATION OF OUR CAMERAS IN USE


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

OK, let me ask you this, what locator & monitor are you guys using with the camera????? and is it plug and play??


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

130 PLUMBER said:


> OK, let me ask you this, what locator & monitor are you guys using with the camera????? and is it plug and play??


I have a ridgid mini 200' with a box that allows me to use RCA jacks. I tried a 13" LCD and there has been some distortion due to the wide screen. I don't know if this is the same with the vurite or not but you can get a small CRT tv at most goodwill stores. This is roughly what the Ridgid monitors have. I have heard nothing but good things about the Vu-rite cameras.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> You know Marv at AJ Coleman carries these? They do seem like they are well built. Personly if I was to buy one I get a full size unit.


 
Ron, i gave them a call today and they told me that they don't carry them.


----------



## spartanfan (May 24, 2012)

If you dont mind black and white the heads are alot smaller.


----------

